# 2006 Chevy Silverado ABS Light On



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a 2006 Chevy Silverado 2500HD. The ABS light stays on while operating the truck. The strange part is it does not register a code in the computer system. Before I changed the brakes it had a code for the passenger side sensor, so I changed it while doing the brakes. Now the ABS light stays on, but no codes come up.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

mine came on (with no codes) after i stripped out the speed sensor on the transfer case. I then bought a new one and installed it and the light has stayed on ever since but everything works. Not sure if it is related or one of the front ABS sensors is actually bad. One would think if the code tells you to replace a certain side it would fix it...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

With the truck running unplug the master cylinder, shut the truck off and plug it back in. Then start the truck again. See if it resets.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1903015 said:


> With the truck running unplug the master cylinder, shut the truck off and plug it back in. Then start the truck again. See if it resets.


Tried this too, the abs light still stays on with the truck running.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put it on a good scanner, not a code reader, and see what the live readings are


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Every now and then when I lift my plow it comes on for a few seconds lol


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Have you ever replaced the front wheel bearings ?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

bugthug;1917035 said:


> Have you ever replaced the front wheel bearings ?


No I have not.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you have access to a tech 2 scanner?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes I do have access to a tech 2 scanner.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

You should be able to scan it with that


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm a honda tech but our honda scanner lets us go into ABS


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bugthug;1917035 said:


> Have you ever replaced the front wheel bearings ?


Sounds like you need to do a front hub(s) to me. Pretty easy shadetree mechanic job. There is a little sensor on the front hub assembly. That is most likely your issue.


----------

